# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  ju lutem kush ka receta te embelsirave dhe gjellerave

## gjuli

ju lutem kush ka receta te embelsirave dhe gjellerave ju lutem shkruani ketu se pregatis shum me qef ushqim te shijshem keshtu qe edhe nese ju keni nevoj per gje une do ju ndihmojj...... :arushi:

----------


## prishtinase

*gjuli ka sa te duash  tashi skam koh por do te sjelll shum  dhe  besoj se do te pelqein* 



6 kivi
7 ve
150gr sheqer
2 sheqer vanile 
2 lug kanel(cinemon)
130 gr badem
100 gr lajthi
80 gr miell
2 lug pluhur per pjekurina
10 qershi te sheqerosura
1,5dl konjak
200 gr mjalt 


pregaditja
-----------

Te rrihen te verdhet e vezeve me sheqer dhe sheqer vanile .
Rrihet deri sa te  filloj masa te trashet 
u shtohet kaneli bademet,lajthit,mielli pluhuri  per pjekurina dhe qershit.
Te lyhet dhe te permiellet pakez kallepi
ne dimensionet 26 cm.Te rrihet te bardhet e vezeve  dhe te shtohet ne mas te
 qitet ne kallep(tepsi)
 dhe te pjeket ne 160C.
pjekja zgjat perafersisht 1 or  .Te prehen kiwit  ne rrath .
Te perzihet konjaku me 170 gr mjalt dhe te lyhet torta derisa ftohet
e tera te mbulohet me kiwi dhe te lyhet me mjalten e mbetur.

----------


## prishtinase

Pite me mish pule dhe kpurdha

brumi
--------
300 gr miell
115 gr puter
2 lug gjelle  ajk
2 ve
krip

fili

1 qep
1 thelp hudher
400-500 gr mish pule
400 gr kepurdha
pak puter
krip , veget,piper
2 ve
2-3 lug ajke

pregaditja

Qitet 115 gr puter  shkrihet qiten vet ajka kripa  tunden mir qitet mielli dhe
behet brumi ...  dhe lihet ne frigorifer per 30 min.

filli
--------

qepa , hudhra coptohen imet kauerdiisen ne  yndyr
pastaj qiten kepurdhat kauerdisen disa minuta ,shtohet dhe mishi i pules
ajka perzihen mir kauerdisen dhe lihen anash pak deri sa te besh peten 

brumi shtriet ne tepsi kshtu me duar  dhe qitet fili ..


pjeket 30-40 min ne 200 C deri sa te merr ngjyren  e mir si kjo  servohet me sallat me qep 
dhe domate..

----------


## gjuli

faleminderit shum prishtinase per ato receta te mira

----------


## gjuli

sdi kush tjera receta ju lutem sa me shshpejt sepse kam deshir te msoj receta te reja ju lutemmmmmmmmmm

----------


## prishtinase

*Ëmbëlsirë me pemë

Për brumin nevojitet: 20 g tharm, 1 lugë çaji sheqer, 1/4 l qumësht i vakët, 500 g miell gruri, 75-100 g sheqer, pak krypë, 50g gjalpë (ose 3 lugë ushqimi Vaj). 

Për mbulesën nevojiten: 1-1.5 kg molla apo kumbulla Për dekorim: Pak sheqer
Shtresa Mollat qërohen, iu hiqen farat dhe prehen në rriska të trasha apo kumbullat lahen dhe iu hiqen farat. Pemëm shtrihen mbi brum (kumbullat kthehen me anën e mbrendshme telartë!). Brumin e lëmë edhe njëherë të vij dhe kur të arrij trashësinë e dyfishtë atëherë e fusim në furrë. 

Furra 5 min parangrohet dhe piqet në 200-220`C
Koha e pjekjes: 20-30 min. 

Pas pjekjes dhe pasi të ftohet pak ëmbëlsirës i qesim pak sheqer përmbi.*

----------


## prishtinase

*Zemra Portokalli



Për 30 copë nevojitet:
Zemrat: 250 gr. miell, 150 gr. sheqer, 1 prizë krypë, 1 qese vanilinsheqer, 1 ve, 150 gr. gjalpë e butë.
Për fillin dhe dekorim: 100 gr. marmeladë portokalli, 100 gr. çokoladë kuzhine, 50 gr. thelba arrash.

Mielli, sheqeri, krypa, vanilinsheqeri, veja dhe gjalpi hidhen në një enë të thellë dhe me mikser përpunohen në një masë të thërmuar. Me duar e ngjeshim dhe të mbuluar e lëmë 60 minuta të ftohet.
Brumin e përziejmë pak me mikser në një masë të lëmuar, e t`hollojmë në një sipërfaqe të pluhurosur me miell, i presim (me formë zemre) 60 zemra të cilat i vendosim në një tepsi të lyer me yndyrë dhe i pjekim. Pas pjekjes (rreth 10 minuta në 200 gradë) i shkoqisim ato me thikë.
Marmeladën e portokallit e përziejmë, nga dy zemra i bashkojmë me të. Çokaladën e shkriejmë në një enë mbi ujë të nxehtë dhe gjatë ftohjes kohë pas kohe e përziejmë. Zemrat i lyejmë me të dhe i zbukurojmë me nga një gjysmë-arrë.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*Torta ELIZABETA 

Brumi: 9 ve, 9 lugë sheqer. 8 lugë miell, 3 lugë kakao, 1-2 luge vaj. ( pas pjekjes e ndan pergjysme )

Filli: 300 ose 500 gr keksa te bluar 4 gota qumesht ose leng molle, 250 gr margarine, 1 sheqer pluhur, 300 gr arra të bluara ose (rrush terur) 1 cokolade 2 shllaga dhe zbukurime torteje.

PERGATITJA : ( 4 gotat qumesh ose leng molle i kthen ne keksat e bluar, i perzien. margarinen dhe sheqerin pluhur i ben bashke ne nje ene tjeter dhe i ben bashk me keksa,,,gjithashtu edhe arrat ose rushin e terur e kthen ne keksa te gjith d.m.th behem bashke, pas perzierjes te tyre kete e ndan ne dy pjese te barabarta dhe njeres pjese te keksave ja qet qokoladen e shkrier dhe me pas ajo ndrron ngjyren ,,,, njeren pete te toretes do të thote gjysmen ,,,e lyen me njeren ngjyre te keksave ,,,,e mbulon do te thot me te gjithe njeren pjese te keksave ,,dhe permi e vene pjesen e petes tjeter edhe ate e mbulon me krejt keksat tjere p,sh me ngjyren tjeter ,,, ne te gjitha anet e petes,, torta duhet te merr forme bukes dhe me pas me 2 shllagat e lyen ne te gjitha anet dhe zbukurimet permbi
tepsia duhet te ket te gjitha anet madhesi te njejte dhe duhet te jete katrore!!!!*

----------


## prishtinase

patate me miell (ket e adhuroi un  gjuli provoje )

*400 gr patate 
50 gr margarin
75 gr miell
2 lug  qumesht
krip


pregaditja
------------

zihen patatet ne uj me krip , kullohen ,shtypen ju qitet 35 gr margarin
2-3 lug qumesht i perzin mir,i ndan ne 6 pjes. secilen i bon me miell
i len te trasha perafersisht 1 cm i pjek ne leter me yndyr  ne 200 C
rreth 35 min.*

----------


## prishtinase

dhe ky omlet taman tashi per pranveren 

*200gr  hithen (gjethe te reja)
8 ve
100 gr djath (gronzola)
Yndyr
krip
piper

pregaditja

gjethet e hithit i lajm ne 2-3 uj
i prejm me thik  ..vezet i tundim dhe kriposim
Ne tav i qesim  gjethet i vejm ne zjarr me pak yndyr 
qesim djathin dhe pastaj vezet ...*

----------


## gjuli

faleminderit shumm per kto receta do ti provoj me knaqsi edhe njeher faleminderit shumm

----------


## kryenece

O prishtinase i ke marre nga agimi.com keto recetat ti  :shkelje syri:

----------


## gjuli

i morri ku i morri keto receta po me duken shum shume te mira  e falenderoj  Prishtinasen shummm

----------


## gjuli

asdin kush tjeter ndoj embelsi apo gjell ju lutem ku jeni tret o shqiptar me shkruani ju lutemm??

----------


## marjo-x

di une nje recet embelsire shume te mir 

perbersit:

3 feta buke te zez 

200 g sheqer 

3 luge gjelle vaj luledielli

2 luge kafe leng limoni 



tashi do maresh fetat e bukes do i vesh ne pjate dhe pjaten mbi nje tavolin

pastaj ne cdo fete buke shto sheqerin dhe pastaj e hap sheqerin me gisht ne menyr qe e gjith feta te mbuloet em sheqer , pastaj cdo fet i hedh vaj do ishte me mir nga shishja duke blloku gryken e shishes me gisht pikon vaj mbi cdo fet buke qe ke perhap sheqerin me gisht derisa cdo fet te mbulohet me vaj (kujdes me vajin qe mos pikoj neper tavolin) pastaj cdo vete me sheqer dhe vaj i shto ca pika limoni dhe pastaj fetat jan gati per tu ngren
Kjo ishte  *BUK ME SHEQER DHE VAJ* 
ju befshin mir 
rekomandohet te serviret kur ke nja 10 ore pa ngrene se ke iden se car shije ka 
mund te shoqeroet edhe me ndonji limonat shpie e limontos

----------


## [Perla]

Po te kontrolloni ne temat e nenforumit te Kuzhines, do te gjeni tema qe permbajne receta nga me te ndryshmet (embelsira apo gjelle). Flm per mirekuptimin.

Perla

----------

